# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  επισκευές πΟΤΕ

## finos

καλημερα σε όλους ! 


μετα απο αναβαθμηση της γραμης μου σε vdsl 50mbps και μετα απο ατελείωτες ωρες στο support της εταιριας (δεν νμζ να χρειαζετε να πω πια ειναι ) και μετα απο επισκεψη  και του τεχνικου του οτε και της εταιριας , ειδαμε οτι η γραμη "χανει " απο την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση 20mbps (εκει που τερματιζει το καλωδιο του οτε πιανω 49,8 στο router ειμαι κοντα στα 30) . μου ειπανε οτι ειναι θεμα δικο μου κι οτι χρειαζομαι ηλεκτρολογο για να το κανει . 
οπως ξερετε την δουλεια του ηλεκτρολογου θα την κάνει ο υποφαινόμενος  :Blush:  :Tongue2:  (σας παρακαλώ μην αρχίσετε τα "μην αφήσεις την πολυκατοικια χωρίς τηλεφωνο" :Blush: )  και θελω μερικες  πληροφορίες  για τα υλικα και αν θελετε καποια tips 

Α) γνωριζω οτι ο "σωστος" τερματισμος του καλωδιου το οτε γινετε πανω σε οριολωρίδες . πως λεγετε στα αγγλικα , γιατι δεν μπόρεσα να βρω καποιο video που δειχνει την διαδικασια της εγκατάστασης , για να στιριχθει σε ενα             στεγανο κουτι θελει και μια βαση , σωστα ?  
Β) δεδομενου οτι τα τηλεφωνα μεσα στο σπιτι δουλευουν σωστα , και το προβλημα μας ειναι το Internet η καλωδιωση μεσα στο σπιτι θα μινει η ιδια απλα θα μπει ενα cat6 μέχρι το router πάνω την ωριολοριδα επιτρέπετε να μπει
ενα καλώδιο για "εισαγωγή"  αυτο που ερχεται απο την κώλωνα  και να βγενουν 2 ? 
Γ) για το "αμπουλιασμα" 2 καλωδιων απο οτι ξερω χρειαζετε τις "φακες" οπως μου ειπε λεγοντε ο τεχνικος της εταιρίας αυτα σαν φάκες τα ζιταω ή τα λενε καπως αλιως ...(στο google μου εβγαλε μονο τις 3αλφα )

μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε τι αλλο hardware χρειαζομαι και σιγουρα εχω ξεχασει ? ( punchdown εχω ) 

Ευχαριστω εκ των πρότερων 
IMG_20190625_185615.jpg αυτο για να παρετε μια ιδεα πως ειναι τωρα η εγκατάσταση :W00t:

----------


## nick1974

συμβουλη απο βλαμμενο υπερβολικο τυπο: (ναι εχω το γνωθις εαυτον) παρε το καλυτερο cat6 που αντεχει η τσεπη σου κατα προτιμηση βιομηχανικο η ακομα και marine και τραβα εξωτερικη ελεγχομενη καλωδιωση μεχρι τη πριζα που τροφοδοτει το ρουτερακι σου η οποια καλο ειναι επισεις να ειναι ποιοτικη (οκ, σχετικα με τα υλικα δε χρειαζεται να ακολουθισεις τις πανακριβες υπερβολες που λεω, και τα συμβατικα υλικα μια χαρα ειναι, απλα εμενα μου περισσευουν καμια φορα -υλικα οχι χιλιαρικα- γι αυτο το χω ετσι, αλλα γενικα καλο ειναι να παρεις ψιλοποιοτικο καλωδιο. Στην τελικη θα το χεις και για 100ρα και μεχρι να μπουν μεχρι το ρουτερ οπτικες οποτε μη παρεις οτι πιο φθηνο βρεις. καλο cat5 η cat6 και πριζα καλης ποιοτητας και εισαι μια χαρα )
για συνδεσμο καλυτερα μη βαλεις φακες αλλα fast connections ειδικα για χαμηλες απωλειες.

επισεις οσον αφορα την τηλεφωνια τι βγαζεις? ip telephony η κλασικο με διαχωριστη και φιλτρο?
στην αναβαθμιση για 100ρα που μου καναν μου το γυρισαν σε ip και νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα ετσι για να μην επηρρεαζει και τη γραμμη1

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsus78

Skotchlok connector ή uy2 connector

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## finos

υπαρχει ηδη τραβηγμενο εξωτερικα cat 6 για μια παλια εγκατασταση που ειχα κανει με loadbalancer ( καλα επρεπε τα δειτε τη φατσα του τεχνικου οταν ειδε το  loadbalancer ..ολλα τα λευτα ) 
το τηλεφωνο ειναι το κλασικο με φιλτρα . τους ειχα ζήτησε εγω να μην μου το γυρίσουν σε voip  . τα router δεν χρειαζετε απαραιτητα να ειναι πανω σε spliter ? η μπωρω να το ρηξω πανω στο καλοδιο του οτε και μετα στα τηλεφωνα να βαλω φιλτρα ?

τι υλικα πιστεύετε θα χρειαστώ για να γινει σωστή δουλειά ? (οριολοριδες , στεγανα κουτια , cat6 προφανως ) σιγουρα ξεχναω κατι ...
τα 



> fast connections



 τι ειναι ?

----------


## mitsus78

Μπορείς κατευθείαν στην πρίζα και οι συσκευές με φίλτρα. Αφαίρεσε όλες τις συσκευές και τα φίλτρα και δες τον συγχρονισμό σου. Μπορεί να φταίει και κάποια συσκευή ή φίλτρο για τον χαμηλό συγχρονισμό. Αν έχεις συναγερμό δοκίμασε να τον βγάλεις εκτός και αυτόν .

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## finos

> Μπορείς κατευθείαν στην πρίζα και οι συσκευές με φίλτρα. Αφαίρεσε όλες τις συσκευές και τα φίλτρα και δες τον συγχρονισμό σου. Μπορεί να φταίει και κάποια συσκευή ή φίλτρο για τον χαμηλό συγχρονισμό. Αν έχεις συναγερμό δοκίμασε να τον βγάλεις εκτός και αυτόν .
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



ευχαριστω για την απαντηση 

τα καναμε με τον τεχνικο αυτα . 

υαπρχουν πουθενα οδιγιες για το πως να συνδεσω την οριολωριδα ? ξερω οτι βάζω τα καλώδια μεσα με τεχνική παρομοια με τα pachmanels του rj45 αλλα μετα ? πως ειναι η εξοδος για να τα βαλω στα καλωδια που ειναι στο σπιτι , για τα τηλεφωνα . αφου για το internet θα βαλω το cat6

 σε αυτη για παραδειγμα ( για να καταλαβω πως θα καθίσουν τα καλωδια ) το s της κατω σειρας ,ειναι ενομενο με το s της πανω ? 
οποτε πχ βαζω την εισαγογη του οτε κατω κι πανω μετα στο σπιτι ? και αμα θελω να δωσω σε 2 καλωδια (cat6 για το router και την υπαρχουσα καλωδιωση για τα τηλ ) τα στημοχνω στο ιδιο σιμειο ?

----------


## nick1974

> Skotchlok connector ή uy2 connector
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



αυτα ανηκουν σε αλλες εποχες (ασχετα αν τα χρησιμοποιουν ακομη).
Υπαρχουν ειδικα junction box αναλογα με το καλωδιο σου (αλλο για cat5 αλλο για cat6 αλλο για cat7) που εχουν ελαχιστες απωλειες

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsus78

Ναι, το s πάνω επικοινωνεί με το s κάτω. Οι ρεγκλετες του ΟΤΕ έχουνε αρίθμηση 0-9. Μην βάλεις τα καλώδια με κατσαβίδι όπως κάνανε παλιά( χαλάνε οι λάμες μέσα στην ρεγκλετα) αλλά βρες ένα καρφωτικο 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsus78

> αυτα ανηκουν σε αλλες εποχες (ασχετα αν τα χρησιμοποιουν ακομη).
> Υπαρχουν ειδικα junction box αναλογα με το καλωδιο σου (αλλο για cat5 αλλο για cat6 αλλο για cat7) που εχουν ελαχιστες απωλειες
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Δεν είπα ότι τα προτείνω. Απλά του απάντησα πως λέγονται καθαρά για εγκυκλοπαιδειακο σκοπό

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## finos

ναι το ειπα , θα παρω και το εργαλειο . πια η διαδικασια για να γινει ενα Y στην γραμη . (οπως προανέφερα το ενα για τα τηλ και το αλλο για το router ) 

απο υλικά η μέχρι τώρα λίστα ειναι : 
στεγανο κουτι 
οριολωριδα 
βαση στήριξης οριολωριδας 
punchdown 
cat6

τι αλλα υλικα ? πριζες για τερματισμο , τα ζευγη ξερω ποια ειναι .

----------


## mikemtb

Να το έκανα εγώ σε παρόμοια περίπτωση σπίτι μου. Έβαλα μαύρο pet utp από την κολώνα του οtε μέχρι το ρουτερ. 25 μέτρα. Εκεί πάει σε πριζακι μετά splitter μετά ρουτερ καθώς και στην καλωδίωση του σπιτιού (σαφώς χωρίς φίλτρα πουθενά, θέλουμε όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερο μήκος καλωδίωσης να ταξιδεύει το υψισυχνο σήμα)


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

περιπου ετσι το κανα.κι εγω με cat6, εννωειται χωρις φιλτρα χωρις τιποτα να παρεμβαλει και η 100ρα κλειδωνει σχεδον 100.
ολα τα καλωδια εμφανη φυσικα.
(ευτυχως με τη.μετατροπη σε 100ρα το telephony εγινε voip οποτε στα τσακιδια οι παρασιτικες  ηλιθιοτητες που ηταν πανω στη γραμμη)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## finos

ακομη δεν μπωρω να καταλαβω πως θα κανω Y ενα καλωδιο πανω στη οριολοριδα . η απλα τα περνώ και τα στρίβω μαζί ?





> Υπαρχουν ειδικα junction box αναλογα με το καλωδιο σου (αλλο για cat5 αλλο για cat6 αλλο για cat7) που εχουν ελαχιστες απωλειες



πως το ζητάω αυτό ?

----------


## nick1974

> πως το ζητάω αυτό ?



junction box,  κουτια συνδεσης...



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## finos

> junction box,  κουτια συνδεσης...



κκατι τετιο δλδ?

----------


## nick1974

ακριβως αυτο

----------


## finos

ακομα δεν μπωρω να καταλβω ποιος ειναι ο σοστος τροπος να κανεις σηνδεση να εχετε ενα καλωδιο απο τον ΟΤΕ και να βγαίνουν 2 . 
τα βαζεις το αυτο που ερχετε απο τον οτε , και μετα στην αλλη ακρη της ρακλετας βαζεις 2 καλωδια μεσα στα "δοντακια " της ρακλετας ?

----------


## nick1974

ετσι, τουλαχιστο αυτο κανουν κι οι Οτετζηδες

----------


## mikemtb

> ερχεται ενα καλωδιο απο τον ΟΤΕ και να βγαίνουν 2



Τα κολλάς και βάζεις θερμοσυστελομενο. 
Απλα, Δεν, θα χαλάσει πΟτέ 


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

finos (10-07-19)

----------


## finos

καλησπερα . πως το ζηταω αυτο ? στα αγγλικα το βρηκα ως Jumper bar

----------


## mitsus78

Φίνο δεν νομίζω να σου κάνει αυτό. Τα καλώδια σου είναι πιο χοντρά από του utp


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5A Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## finos

για τον εντοπισμό των ζευγών ,εκτός  απο γεννήτρια τονου και εκτος απο το να ρωτησω τον παροχο ( η απαντηση που πηρα ηταν του στιλ
 XYZ 00/000 , αυτο είναι το οριο του εσκαλαιτ ( ή οπως λεγετε) , ή το οριο στο KV? ) τι αλλες λυσεις εχω να βρω τα ζευγη ? 

- μετρηση της τασης  στα ακρα IMG_20190625_185615.jpg και καποιος αλλος να ανεβοκατευαζει το ακουστικο ? 
- βραχυκηκλωμα ενα ενα ζευγος και μετρηση με πολημετρο ?
- 9v μπαταρια στα άκρα μέσα στο διαμέρισμα ? 

ποια θεωρείτε την  καλητερη μεθοδο ? 
επισης  ειναι αληθεια οτι hol δεν στελνει ταση στα ακρα ?

και τελος 

αυριο παω για shoping για τα κοματια που θα χρειαστω 
scotchlock conector
punchdown 
οριολοριδα 
βαση οριολοριδας 
στεγανο κουτι 

ξεχασα κατι ? 
κι ας ελπισω οτι δεν θα αφησω το σπιτι χωρις τηλεφωνο  :Tongue2:

----------


## mikemtb

Από όσο γνωρίζω, όταν η γραμμή δεν έχει τάση στα ακρα, και είναι adsl η vdsl, η τηλεφωνία και η τάση των 50volt παράγονται τοπικά στο router.
Το λεγόμενο voip.
Θέλει ειδικό όργανο για να μετρήσεις βρεις την γραμμή του παροχου. Για την γραμμή του σπιτιού, κλασικα, γεννήτρια σήματος και μετά πολυμετρο για επιβεβαίωση. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## finos

1η ημέρα εργασιών.

Το στεγανό κουτί που θα μπει η 1η ρακλετα. Έχω προμηθευτει και το απαραίτητο εργαλείο και βλέπετε και πως έκανα την γέφυρα για το Υ που σας ρώτουσα. Από την πάνω μεριά θα έρθουν
Του ΟΤΕ
Πάνω στο 1 θα μπει το καλώδιο που προϋπήρχε στο σπίτι (2 καλώδια ταυτόχρονα στα μαχερια της ρακλετας) , και από το 2 θα φύγει ένα cat6 για την σύνδεση στα router

----------


## el greco 1

μην ξεχασεις να τοποθετησεις αντικεραυνικο στην εισοδο.

----------


## finos

Το τελικο αποτέλεσμα

Ή μια γραμμή μου παρουσιάζει επιστροφή τάσης στο a b, και μου κρέμασε από τα 40 στα 30 αλλά αύριο με το φως της ημέρας θα κάνω έναν έλεγχο... Μην εκανα καμία πατάτα

...εσεις πως το βλέπετε; ( καλά οκ από μια φώτο δεν θα καταβεις και Πολλα ) 

Το αντικεραυνικο που μπενει;

----------


## el greco 1

κουμπωνει πανω στη ρακλετα

----------


## finos

ε .. κατι καναμε  !

απο τα 30 που επιανα πριν ...  εχω και κατι απώλειες απο το καλωδιο απο το router στη ραγκλετα (49,999kbps) σε (48,02mbps)
αυτο ειναι μια 50 vdsl και ενωση με μια 24 adsl απου  εχω συγχρονισμο στα 9906kbps ε δεν με πηραζει και πολυ 

καλο ειναι παιδα πως το βλεπετε ? αντικεραυνικο στο μαγαζι με ηλεκτρολογικα που ρωτησα μονο din rail  είχανε

----------

